#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  無法保持登入狀態/不跳出短訊息通知 解決方法

## 狼王白牙

有些使用辦公室電腦, 網咖, 學校的使用者反映:
*發表文章時常打完之後, 竟然被登出, 以致無法順利張貼*

另外有部份使用者說, 為什麼短訊息來了, 不會提醒我們
其實是有的, 只是被 IE 的快顯封鎖程式檔掉

以上問題的解決之道如下:


*請先把 IE打開, 到 工具-->網際網路選項-->隱私權
以上兩個按鈕分別是設定快顯跟cookie設定值


新增 wolfbbs.net , 即可保留 cookie 設定


新增 wolfbbs.net, 即可避免跳出短訊息被封鎖*

----------

